# Hopper records PrimeTime shows twice at once



## BCole8888 (Jul 19, 2007)

Is anyone else experiencing this? A couple of times recently I have turned on the tv to discover that I had no free tuners to watch anything. When it takes me to the screen that shows what each tuner is doing, I see each tv show listed twice. So just now it showed it was recording Shark Tank twice, Grimm twice, etc etc. The only way to get back to where I could watch something other than what was being recorded was to power cycle the receiver.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I had the same thing happen sporadically before this latest software. I found that when I would go to watch their would be 2 recordings of the program so I assume it had to use 2 tuners.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Were these recordings that should record from an existing timer? If not, please provide more details of this situation, along with your receiver, software version (with the 4 letters after the software version), and programs that were recording in a PM to me so I can submit a trouble report. There is a known issue where 2 tuners are used when only 1 timer is created for that event. Thanks.



BCole8888 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this? A couple of times recently I have turned on the tv to discover that I had no free tuners to watch anything. When it takes me to the screen that shows what each tuner is doing, I see each tv show listed twice. So just now it showed it was recording Shark Tank twice, Grimm twice, etc etc. The only way to get back to where I could watch something other than what was being recorded was to power cycle the receiver.


----------



## BCole8888 (Jul 19, 2007)

The next time it happens I will record exactly what it's recording. To my recollection it was recording PrimeTime Anytime shows twice.


----------



## BCole8888 (Jul 19, 2007)

Came home tonight and it's doing it again. See the attached picture.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you have any Joeys? Is it possible that a Joey is tuned to a local channel and while the display surely is an error, it could be that the tuner really is in use?

It would also be interesting to know what firmware is on your Hopper (and Joeys if you have any).


----------



## BCole8888 (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't have any Joeys hooked up. Hopper Software: S244 NACD. Is that the firmware version?

This morning when I tried to get to diagnostics to retrieve the firmware, it told me that this feature wasn't available during a Primetime Anytime recording session. That's obviously not right at 7am, so I looked at what the tuners were doing and it showed it was recording channel 2. But when I go into DVR to look at my recordings, it said it was recording two episodes of Nova on channel 8. But Nova wasn't playing on channel 8. I rebooted the receiver and all seems well now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you don't have any Joeys... there must be something wrong with your Hopper. I can't think of a reasonable scenario for it to be displaying what you are showing unless it was an issue with Joey interaction.

FYI... I didn't know about the diagnostics thing... that's odd, but maybe not entirely odd... I usually get my firmware versions on other Dish receivers by pressing the Menu button twice... you should be able to do that even when things are recording.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've seen this dual-recording issue on a very few occasions. Last one was Bomb Girls on Reelz. Was recorded twice at the same time, tying up one tuner. When it has occurred it doesn't actually end up having two of the same episode at the same time on the DVR which makes it very odd.

If I need a tuner and see it happening, I just stop one recording and move on. Irritating at times? yes, very much so. But nothing I'll lose sleep over.

And note I have no Joeys, just 2 Hoppers.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Since both of you have no Joeys, it makes me wonder if perhaps the client port on the duo-node is terminated with a 75ohm terminator?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I know mine are, so that's not the issue for me.


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm seeing this with a new install (less than a month old) Hopper/Joey set up. The problem is, if I free up a tuner by selecting (for instance) "stop recording xxxx on tuner 3 and watch channel yyy in the living room, it stops the recording on both tuners for the show being recorded.


----------

